# Jeff Glover's Travels!



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 22, 2009)

Here is the latest episode!

[yt]-1K7TnwZwhA[/yt]

You can see his other episodes featured over on 
my blog *The Instinctive Edge*:
http://brianvancise.wordpress.com/2009/09/20/jeff-glovers-travels/

Great stuff!


----------

